# The beauty of a small



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Tonz qué Resorteros!

Begins the month homeland in Mexico, and with that happy to share this good Mexican slingshot yes sir. The baptized with the name "Pirinola" because of its small size. Hopefully you will enjoy it. My baby did a little training with it. lol!


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

that's so nicely done sir!









may i ask the method of attachment and material you used to secure the tubes please?


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

beautiful work as usual sir


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

beautiful job chepo


----------



## saurian (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice fork (& pup)


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

ok... now... send it to me, compadre!!


----------



## saurian (Nov 10, 2010)

Also what type of wood, looks v. strong


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

strikewzen said:


> that's so nicely done sir!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Solamente hago los surcos (cuneta) como si fuese una herradura (no los hago en toda la circunferencia del brazo) dejando sin surco el espacio donde va el tubo, y amarro con hilo encerado, formando una bobina perfecta para efecto estético. anudando y quemando puntas.

Only do the grooves (ditch) like a shoe (not do the entire circumference of the arm)leaving the space where you groove the tube and tied with waxed thread, forming a coil perfect for aesthetic effect. tying and burning the tips thread.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Thanks guys Marcus, McKee, saurius and Chanchan.

It's true! dimensions forgot the fork is oak.

Chaneke: When you think you are finished send it? hehe!

Saurius Que chula jeta la de tu Rott.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Now that is a very cute slingshot (not to mention the kid!). I really do like it. It looks sort of like a PFS, which of course appeals to me. It is small, but has a nice beefy-ness to it. Looks like it would fit well in the hand.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Your naturals are so nice and so simple! I want to learn how to make such nice slingshots


----------



## John McKean (Dec 24, 2010)

Hey old friend, That cute baby is precious ;reminds me of this past summer slingshotting with my 5 year old grandson!! Ans as usual, you've made a magnificent little slingshot there : to think ,I never thought much of the thick handles until you inspired me -now,that's all I like to shoot in my naturals! thank you!! And you and I are among the few who fashion bands to fork with well wrapped wax thread!


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

beautiful . love it


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I keep looking at the photos, and it makes me wonder. I presume you started off with a natural but then did a lot of shaping. The forks have a nice soft rectangular shape, and the gap between the forks certainly does not look natural. How big a fork did you start with?

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Charles said:


> beautiful . love it


Gracias amigo!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Aras said:


> Your naturals are so nice and so simple! I want to learn how to make such nice slingshots


I have no doubt that ... Así será!


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Mai Chepo,
Despues de leer lo que la mayoria de sus enajenados le escriben me da harto gusto saber que soy el unico que conoce tanto a su hermosura de chamaca, como a la *Pirinola *de primera manopla. Si sabanitas estos ingratos... que las fotucas, excelentemente tomadas no le hacen justicia ni a una peque, ni a la otra.

Chale mai, a una se le van a unos los ojos en verla y a la otra en cuanto sus ojitos lo ven a uno.

La de los resortes de ninguna manera que esta pequeña solo esta compacta y la de los ojitos, no es pequeña, sino solo una gran personita. Saludos mai a aste y a su feminas


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Charles said:


> I keep looking at the photos, and it makes me wonder. I presume you started off with a natural but then did a lot of shaping. The forks have a nice soft rectangular shape, and the gap between the forks certainly does not look natural. How big a fork did you start with?
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Carlos have a keen eye! true. fork is a natural oak, was very robust but arms close together. and knowing the beautiful carvings Torsten I took some lines borrowed lol! which incidentally, we share a love for Curb.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Xidoo said:


> Mai Chepo,
> Despues de leer lo que la mayoria de sus enajenados le escriben me da harto gusto saber que soy el unico que conoce tanto a su hermosura de chamaca, como a la *Pirinola *de primera manopla. Si sabanitas estos ingratos... que las fotucas, excelentemente tomadas no le hacen justicia ni a una peque, ni a la otra.
> 
> Chale mai, a una se le van a unos los ojos en verla y a la otra en cuanto sus ojitos lo ven a uno.
> ...


Ya lo creo carnal, muchas gracias.

Resorteros: I tell them that the day I took the photo on the Pirinola in the flower of oak (Trunkserrated) taking shooting training walking with the master Xidoo. spent a few days very enjoyable, and collecting some forks.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Chepo, beautiful work as usual, your baby is outstandind as well.
Philly


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Now that is Ultra Perfection. Wow!


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

i love your style! And what great pictures.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Now I'm really excited about my friends. On the one hand, I read comments from fellow that never had them before in my post, and I back to some friends who had a good time to do so.



philly said:


> i love your style! And what great pictures.


Mr. Gopher un gustazo verlo de nuez.

A great pleasure to see you again.


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

That is a very nice slingshot. The color and grain are beautiful.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

You have inspired me! I am going to keep my eyes open for a robust natural fork that I can shape similar to yours. It is very beautiful.

Cheers .......... Charles


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

Your work is always inspiring...You are certainly the true master of the natural fork...!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

woW ........


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

everyone has already said what I would say..

I do like that alot

LGD


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

CHANEKE_JOSH said:


> ok... now... send it to me, compadre!!


Dude, I'll fight you for it!


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

I Like what you have made from the small natural very nice


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Dan the Slingshot Man said:


> I Like what you have made from the small natural very nice


Mor honored your comment sir.


----------

